# PB tonight on squats. May it be the first of many !



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Squatting being my weakest i am made up with tonight's effort. NO **** !!!


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

130kg or 140kg?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

130kg including bare ? are those 15s the smaller ones


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

130 . The small ones are 15's Got 6 reps out. The last one almost locked my **** to my heels though. lol. Jesus Johnny where have u been hiding ?


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

at first i thought you were in a smith and i was like 

then i saw it wasnt and i was like 

grats tho. beating a PB is always a good feeling


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

harryalmighty said:


> at first i thought you were in a smith and i was like
> View attachment 75564
> 
> 
> ...


Yea i thought they were smiths when i first joined the gym. lol


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

bennyrock said:


> 130 . The small ones are 15's Got 6 reps out. The last one almost locked my **** to my heels though. lol. Jesus Johnny where have u been hiding ?


thats good how much you weighing and how tall are you 130 to 140 is my best and i hit it a few weeks ago from doing a5x5 rotine and no where i have been busy and not at the pad very often so havnet been able to come online pal


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Might want a haircut though, and see a surgeon about your face, I'm sure it shouldn't be all twisted like that!

Good job on the lift.

Oh, and lose the PUSSY PAD!!


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

Congrats! Once you get to 140kg for 3x8 you should be able to manage a 1rm of 180kg.


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Im 5''9 and 14 stone. Only been back in training 4 weeks now and never really cared for squats n dead's b4 but this time im doing it the right way all round workout. My bench is back to 115Kg's flat and Deads are at 120 Kg's.


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Pussy pads protecting a new Tattoo ta very much. lol


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

bennyrock said:


> Im 5''9 and 14 stone. Only been back in training 4 weeks now and never really cared for squats n dead's b4 but this time im doing it the right way all round workout. My bench is back to 115Kg's flat and Deads are at 120 Kg's.


crakin same lifts to me apart from te bench lol mines poor i never used to squat or dead untill around 8 weeks ago and my legs have grown bigger and stroinger so im pleased im only around 5ft4 and 13 stone atm


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

bennyrock said:


> Pussy pads protecting a new Tattoo ta very much. lol


Does the tattoo read "pussy pad goes here"?! :tongue:


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

johnny_lee said:


> crakin same lifts to me apart from te bench lol mines poor i never used to squat or dead untill around 8 weeks ago and my legs have grown bigger and stroinger so im pleased im only around 5ft4 and 13 stone atm


My best on the bench was 140 but thats all i ever did and ended up screwing me back and legs up. Looked like a bloody chicken. And the Tattoo reads ''IF FOUND, PLEASE TURN OVER''


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Mirin bench. F*cking annoying, admittedly I only try PB's on bench here and there as I prefer dumbells for BB purposes - but my best is 110kg x 1.. yet I can pull a 210kg deadlift!!

Grr.


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Vivid said:


> Congrats! Once you get to 140kg for 3x8 you should be able to manage a 1rm of 180kg.


Not sure about that. My legs just gave way going up stairs. lol


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

SonOfZeus said:


> Mirin bench. F*cking annoying, admittedly I only try PB's on bench here and there as I prefer dumbells for BB purposes - but my best is 110kg x 1.. yet I can pull a 210kg deadlift!!
> 
> Grr.


well im hoping this time round to get 150kg's bench and around 250ks dead. Squating im not to sure what would be a good weight to aim for as like i said i dont really know whats great or not as i chinned it off in the past.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

bennyrock said:


> well im hoping this time round to get 150kg's bench and around 250ks dead. Squating im not to sure what would be a good weight to aim for as like i said i dont really know whats great or not as i chinned it off in the past.


Well I squat 500kg, so aim to beat that.

lolz jk.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

White text. uMad? I rarely squat tbh, or train legs for that matter! Lazy c*nt. Most I've done is 140x1, should really start training them though!!


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Roger. whilst im at it shall i offer chuck norris out for a knuckle swap ? lol

And fwk knows where that white txt came from.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> Mirin bench. F*cking annoying, admittedly I only try PB's on bench here and there as I prefer dumbells for BB purposes - but my best is 110kg x 1.. yet I can pull a 210kg deadlift!!
> 
> Grr.


Same here. 70kg bench, 160kg dead


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

WannaGetHench said:


> Same here. 70kg bench, 160kg dead


think you should remove Mclean from your avi in that case. x


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Legs were a bit wobbly this morning but are now back in and ready for some more punishment.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> Might want a haircut though, and see a surgeon about your face, I'm sure it shouldn't be all twisted like that!
> 
> Good job on the lift.
> 
> Oh, and* lose the PUSSY PAD*!!


It's shockin!

He's like a double hard bastarrd aswell with his army background yet he puts that piece of chit on his shoulders lol


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Ha ha ha up yours Ho bag !!! b4 i bum u into nxt week. Tattoo will be healed nxt week so will be loosing the fanny pad. lol


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

bennyrock said:


> Ha ha ha up yours Ho bag !!! b4 i bum u into nxt week. Tattoo will be healed nxt week so will be loosing the fanny pad. lol


I thought you army guys don't feel pain and can stay awake for days on end without food or water???


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Readyandwaiting said:


> I thought you army guys don't feel pain and can stay awake for days on end without food or water???


I am also trained in the art of under water knife fighting but what has it all got to do with squatting. lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Get in Benny man (no ****)


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Breda said:


> Get in Benny man (no ****)


50p you big galoot!! you of all people should know by now !!!! NO **** !


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

You welsh by any chance?


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Yea why ?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

bennyrock said:


> Yea why ?


I just wondered. Where to in Wales you from? I'm 20 minutes from Cardiff


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Newport Massive. lol


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

bennyrock said:


> Newport Massive. lol


BRRRRRRRRRRRRRAPPPPPPPP!

Dyffryn, Pill, Maes Glas, Ringland IN DA MUTHAFCKIN HOUSSE.

I live in a decent area btw. Sorry for yours :lol:


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

5 one was right son. lol.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

bennyrock said:


> 5 one was right son. lol.


I'm lost...??? what u mean


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

your 5th was Ringland .


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Well your maths ain't too bad it was my 4th!


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Ha ha ha u cnut my dislexia saw maes glas as 2 words. lol


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Us Welsh got to stick together on these majority english forums. One thing I am looking forward to is Wales doing a job on England next weekend.

OOOH RAHHHH!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

bennyrock said:


> Ha ha ha u cnut my dislexia saw maes glas as 2 words. lol


Don't worry you're from Newpaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrt I completely understand! I'm surprised you can string a fckin sentence together lol:lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

OH NO READYANDWAITING you can start a choir now and send me a tape please buddy! :beer:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Us Welsh got to stick together on these majority english forums. One thing I am looking forward to is Wales doing a job on England next weekend.
> 
> OOOH RAHHHH!


You better win or it will prove your team is crap !It is our first tournament with new team!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

BIGLBS385 said:


> You better win or it will prove your team is crap !It is our first tournament with new team!


Oh we'll win. Don't worry it won't be an easy game but I cannot see any major threats from the English, FOR ONCE! Our pack is probably going to be more of a hand full for the english boys for once. Unlike previous years when England's pack was second to none when Dallaghio, johnson, Vickery, Grewcock, neil best, richard hill etc...

You had a best of a pack at one point


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

well done matey.. do u have any goals you want to achieve for your big 3...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Oh we'll win. Don't worry it won't be an easy game but I cannot see any major threats from the English, FOR ONCE! Our pack is probably going to be more of a hand full for the english boys for once. Unlike previous years when England's pack was second to none when Dallaghio, johnson, Vickery, Grewcock, neil best, richard hill etc...
> 
> You had a best of a pack at one point


In my dreams your wrong,we must have dreams for god's,you have upset me now!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

BIGLBS385 said:


> In my dreams your wrong,we must have dreams for god's,you have upset me now!


Well you should lose, I mean espeically after your performance against Italy. It will be like Wales vs a mediocre club side.

I cannot wait! Wales cannot lose unless they play worse than you did against Italy lol!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Well you should lose, I mean espeically after your performance against Italy. It will be like Wales vs a mediocre club side.
> 
> I cannot wait! Wales cannot lose unless they play worse than you did against Italy lol!


We were waiting for the Italians to change to our side as normal in second half of anything!or to have left the ship b4 it sank but hay?

If you lose you must send a tape of you singing Welsh anthem!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

BIGLBS385 said:


> We were waiting for the Italians to change to our side as normal in second half of anything!or to have left the ship b4 it sank but hay?
> 
> If you lose you must send a tape of you singing Welsh anthem!


I will send you a tape alright! With you holdin the the Ky gelly and I'll hold the video cam!


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

broch316 said:


> well done matey.. do u have any goals you want to achieve for your big 3...


I never really took squats n deads serious b4 so not sure what is a realistic number but i love the bench and i have been at 140 kg for 2 reps in the past as a natty so i really want to smash 150 kg this year. what would be a realistic weight at a 150 kg bench for deads n squats ?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

try out the 5x5 routine for upping your bench. I did it and it worked really well.

I.e. warm up the chest/shoulder area first with a set of 15 then.

60kgx5

80kgx5

100x5

120x5

140kgx5

etc... just an example of what I did and it worked really well for me.


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

im ok with the bench its the squat and deads i was on about.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

bennyrock said:


> im ok with the bench its the squat and deads i was on about.


You can apply the same principal of 5x5 to squats and dead lifts.

I am not built right for squats tbf and never had much luck with them no matter how hard I worked. Deadlifts I was quite good on though. Do what works imo. I would happily substitute regular squats for a decent hack squat machine just because for me I know it would work better for me and put less strain on my lower back etc. I can squat with a light weight for form i.e. no more than 100kg but after that my form goes and I need heavy weight to stimulate my legs at their best. Low reps work well for me on every bodypart.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

bennyrock said:


> I never really took squats n deads serious b4 so not sure what is a realistic number but i love the bench and i have been at 140 kg for 2 reps in the past as a natty so i really want to smash 150 kg this year. what would be a realistic weight at a 150 kg bench for deads n squats ?


I would define a 150K bench as 'fcuking strong'

I would consider a 250Kg dead as fcuking strong and a 200Kg squat as fcuking strong


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Deads tonight in the gym and got another PB @ 160 kg's x 5. Went for 1 rep of 180 kg's but only got half way.


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> I would define a 150K bench as 'fcuking strong'
> 
> I would consider a 250Kg dead as fcuking strong and a 200Kg squat as fcuking strong


Well ive been 10 kg's off that of the bench. and the other 2 squats n deads are a long way from being near that heavy. lol


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

why are you wearing a glove on your head?


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Latest update, 140 kg's on squat for 8 reps then 250kg's on leg press. The lower body being my weakest im made up with this for a natty 5 weeks in to training. NO **** !!!!


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

160 Kg dead's x 5 again today !!! still cant get passed that. But on the plus side i managed 2x 120 Kg's on the bench. NO ****.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Weldone on the PB.


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Cheers pal. I dont think it will be long till im at 150 Kg on the bench. Had 4 days rest and felt on fire today but was on my own and hate asking strangers to spot me.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

bennyrock said:


> Pussy pads protecting a new Tattoo ta very much. lol


 No traps


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Big ape said:


> No traps


?????


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

bennyrock said:


> ?????


he says you've got no traps!

Take him under water and have a knife fight with his candy ass!


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

That's why his avi is of someone else's legs as he is a unit, call sign, beast , all man machine!!! Lol


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Legs last night so had a 30 min run @ 10 kmh then leg press 5X5 100KG, 150KG, 200KG, 250KG, 300KG.

Seated machine squats 3x12 @ 100kgs , 140 , 160.

Didnt do proper squat's due to back sore from deads the other night but on plus side managed 5 reps of 160kg's Deads.


----------



## The Guvnor (May 17, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> Mirin bench. F*cking annoying, admittedly I only try PB's on bench here and there as I prefer dumbells for BB purposes - but my best is 110kg x 1.. yet I can pull a 210kg deadlift!!
> 
> Grr.


Awesome work OP - 140kg soon! :thumb:

As for the above quote - try this I just about pulled 195kg off the floor yet did 200 for 5 on the bench and 227.5 for a single! Thankfully my squat was a bit better than my bench! My deadlift sucked! However knew a chap with a 320kg sq and dead (In a comp) who never benched 140!


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

The Guvnor said:


> Awesome work OP - 140kg soon! :thumb:
> 
> As for the above quote - try this I just about pulled 195kg off the floor yet did 200 for 5 on the bench and 227.5 for a single! Thankfully my squat was a bit better than my bench! My deadlift sucked! However knew a chap with a 320kg sq and dead (In a comp) who never benched 140!


Now thats a bench lift i would love to do. Good effort there Guv.


----------



## The Guvnor (May 17, 2010)

Well it was a long time ago now... 

I still think I can get back close to 200 but we'll have to wait and see...

I load the bar with 10kg plates now instead of 20's! LOL

Did 6 plates the other day!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Good effort!!!


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

1st time back in the Iron house today after 2 weeks off on holiday. I was amazed how fresh and strong i felt. BENCH= 5X5 70KG'S - 110KG'S and 1x rep of 120KG's. I do belive i was over training way to much and am now changing my routine to every other day. Also i managed 56 KG's dumbbell behind my head for triceps.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Nice lifting.

Couple of tips, ditch the daft bar cushioning you have, it alters the position of the bar and makes your squatting less efficient and less balanced.

Squat in solid soled shoes or bare feet if you dont already.


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Dezw said:


> Nice lifting.
> 
> Couple of tips, ditch the daft bar cushioning you have, it alters the position of the bar and makes your squatting less efficient and less balanced.
> 
> Squat in solid soled shoes or bare feet if you dont already.


Yea i have been caned for the pussy pad already. it was only as i have a new tattoo on me back. and i am looking to buy some solid soled shoes. Any recommendations?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

bennyrock said:


> 1st time back in the Iron house today after 2 weeks off on holiday. I was amazed how fresh and strong i felt. BENCH= 5X5 70KG'S - 110KG'S and 1x rep of 120KG's. I do belive i was over training way to much and am now changing my routine to every other day. Also i managed 56 KG's dumbbell behind my head for triceps.


Is the tricep one the 2 handed version mate ?

Even so its fu8king good going !


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

2 handed, I would have arms like Garth if that was a 1 hander. lol.


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Got 120 kg's on the bench again and was feeling mega. Think 130 kg would have been possible if i had a spotter. Still natural but planning to start my cycle soon. 150kg here we come. lol


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

bennyrock said:


> Got 120 kg's on the bench again and was feeling mega. Think 130 kg would have been possible if i had a spotter. Still natural but planning to start my cycle soon. 150kg here we come. lol


be intresting to see how these lifts improve while your on cylce mate wat are you running


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

johnny_lee said:


> be intresting to see how these lifts improve while your on cylce mate wat are you running


at the moment the only thing im running is the bath.lol. Got myself some test e for a 10-12 week cycle @ 500mg's a week.


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Diet now sorted and 2 weeks Free from drink and amazed how much stubborn fat has been lost from hips and belly. Feeling amazing but still not getting passed 130 kgs on the bench.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Need to sort my squats out like, 135kg 5 reps is where I'm stuck at, just started a PH cycle, hoping to add a few plates in the coming days....?

Your bench is pretty good man!


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

badly_dubbed said:


> Need to sort my squats out like, 135kg 5 reps is where I'm stuck at, just started a PH cycle, hoping to add a few plates in the coming days....?
> 
> Your bench is pretty good man!


Im still struggling to dead lift more than 160kgs x 5 and squating needs a lot more work. bench is ok i guess but i wont be happy till im smashing 5 x 150kgs.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm other way round 175deadlift for 4 reps, bench only 82.5 for 5

I'd love to even hit 100kg on this cycle for bench....maybe asking too much though


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

This is me clean. Looking to start my cycle start of nxt month. Cant wait to see what my lifts are then.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Yea mine too, only started first cycle yesterday not squatted on cycle yet


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

what's ur cycle ?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Just 105mg pmag for 33days, very simple, never used AAS before so decided on something milder 

Will see how it goes at least


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

PMAG? is that a pro hormone ???


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Yea mate


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Not really clued up on PH's . What aas do PMAG replicate then ?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Iirc pmag becomes clostebol....I may be wrong though


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Good luck with that then. Keep us updated on your cycle.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Cheers will do 

Here's a spiel I found



> 4-chloro-17a-methyl-androst-4-ene-3b,17b-diol (Promagnon)
> 
> Also sold as Promag, P-Mag
> 
> ...


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Training going great at the mo. Diet is clean and kicked Booze now for the last 7 weeks and feel amazing. Gonna give it 1 more month then time to start the cycle.


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

how tall are ya ?


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

5.9'' mate. 15 stone.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bennyrock said:


> 5.9'' mate. 15 stone.


quite a small cute stocky cuddly guy then NOHOMO


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Looking much larger than avi bro


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

ewen said:


> quite a small cute stocky cuddly guy then NOHOMO


All good things come in small packages !!!! and thats a rep u o me for the blatant abuse of the no **** !!!!


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Cheers Tassotti. Means a lot.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bennyrock said:


> All good things come in small packages !!!! and thats a rep u o me for the blatant abuse of the no **** !!!!


im all outta love im afraid


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

No problem i can wait. lol.


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

My max rep's so far. Natural.

Bench : 140 kg's

Deads : 160 kg's

Squats: 150 kg's

Tricep : 56 kg's DB 2 handed behind head.

have now hit a wall and dont seem to be able to push through. Think the cycle is soon going to start.

Looking to do 600mg Test e 10 weeks and weeks 6-10 Var @ 100 mg's ED. Cant wait to see how much strength gains i achieve.


----------



## waddy9494 (Mar 9, 2012)

Looking good bud. Weight stats are good too.


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

cheers mate. just hit a wall now the past 2-3 weeks. Its time to step over to the dark side . lol


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Fwking POW!!!! A friend came to visit tonight so i had a training partner at last. He is a unit to be fair and pushed me like a good en. Managed a PB of 180kg's Deads and 200 kg's shrugs. I am in total clip now but made up to fwk. He was doing 200 kg's deads and 240 kg's Shrugs. I also managed to lift the 240 kg's twice but wasnt strong enough to shrug the barsteward !!!!


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

All those who know me on here will know i have wanted to be able to smash 150 kg's on the bench for ages but never have. Well tonight i did just that.

Started off @ 90 kg x 5

100 kg x 5

110 kg x 5

120 kg x 5

120 kg x 5

Then as i have a training partner this week we started pushing each other to do better. so i did

130 kg x 4

140 kg x 2

150 kg x 1 !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Made the fwk up. Also i managed 60 kg's DB behind the head 2 handed on triceps.


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Also went for 160 kg x 1 but i burnt out instantly. In clip now though and looking forward to being a criple in the morning along with a heavy leg sesh. :lol:


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Not sure whats wrong today but after a week off due to cold i am now struggling @ 130 kg's on the bench after chucking 150 up no drama. Cant believe a week off has weakened me so bad.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Does the bar hurt your mangina? Is that why you have a maxipad on the bar?


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> Does the bar hurt your mangina? Is that why you have a maxipad on the bar?


Lol. That was a long time ago Mathew. I am well aware of the gayness that was seeping through he pad into my traps.


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

just a quick question on test. would it be ok to run test e for say 8 weeks then start using max test 400 for the last 4 weeks ???


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Anyone got any answers on the question below ???


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

anyone know ?????????


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Back in last night with a guttsy attempt at 140kg on the bench with no spotter. Managed it thank fwk. Starting to see a change in shape of my shoulders and chest and traps. Going to start some intense sprints as from nxt week to start stripping some flab off the gut and lower back. Will post pics tomorrow then at end of week to see if there is much change.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

bennyrock said:


> just a quick question on test. would it be ok to run test e for say 8 weeks then start using max test 400 for the last 4 weeks ???


Yes that's fine its all test just the max test will have 2 other esters in it along with the enanthate


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Cheers Ben. Was just wondering if using a fast acting ester would be of any advantage towards the end off a test e only cycle. If so why ??


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

How's your squatting getting on?


----------



## The Guvnor (May 17, 2010)

Now that you are getting up there on the bench. My opinion now is take a break from flat bench and do exclusively low to mid-inlicine db benching along with incline benching for 6-8 weeks and then go back to your flat bench.

You will not lose strength and imo you will gain some. Work over the 8 week period say of getting close to a 140kg incline bench etc.


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Mingster said:


> How's your squatting getting on?


Squatting is still the same. Leg press is good though @ 400kg for 10 reps. Reason for poor squats I that my back muscles are playing up again. Hamstrings are not firing up fast enough on the left and to fast on the right. Had this problem for over 5 years now. Managed a respectfully 180 dead lift for 5 reps last week and my physio can't understand how I can dead so much but have such a bad back. Lol. Going to do squats on Sunday so will update.


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

The Guvnor said:


> Now that you are getting up there on the bench. My opinion now is take a break from flat bench and do exclusively low to mid-inlicine db benching along with incline benching for 6-8 weeks and then go back to your flat bench.
> 
> You will not lose strength and imo you will gain some. Work over the 8 week period say of getting close to a 140kg incline bench etc.


Good advise there mate. I have been doing all DB bench as well as decline BB and think that is what has pushed me past the 130 kg mark that I was stuck at for over 3 years. Decline bench in my gym is pants to be fair. Looking to improve my squats and deads now. Don't get me wrong though I will always love chest. Lol


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Was just wondering if using a fast acting ester would be of any advantage towards the end of a test e only cycle. If so why ?? Can someone please shine some light and knowledge on this one as no one has answered me every time ive asked.


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Start of this year in Jan my Biceps were @ 16 ''. Just checked again and now @ 18 '' and i hardly train arms. I think this may be down to Back and Chest workout's.


----------

